# [S]: Intensse Tracer 1 (Viergelenker) in Small



## kettenklemmer (16. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

suche oben genannten Rahmen, Farbe zweitrangig, Größe 16".

Freue mich auf Angebote per PN!

Gruß, Kettenklemmer


----------



## geosnow (7. Oktober 2011)

jenson usa hatt den für usd1199, ich glaube fanatik hat auch noch zwei T1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

